
Speaking atlas of the regional languages of France - bangonkeyboard
https://atlas.limsi.fr/index-en.html
======
sevensor
Interesting! I read on Wikipedia somewhere that less than one French person in
ten spoke what we know as French at the time of the Revolution. It got me
curious about these alternative French languages. Presumably, official policy
no longer bends toward suppression?

